# Eberron Campaign in Chicago



## The_Gunslinger658 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi all-

Just won the Eberron Campaign setting off eBay for 16 bucks, I'm not only lazy, I'm cheap! Anyway, who here in the land of Chicago would be intrested in a 5th level Eberron campaign? If you live on the northside or there abouts, I can drive to DM if you do not have tranportation. 
As for DM'ing, I have alot of expairience dealing with munchkins, power gamers, Role players, hack in slashers and so on. As for the campaign, I am leaning towards a combo of roleplaying/ hack in slay. Nothing beats a good game session of barfights, dungeon crawling, and role-playing ones self out of jail for disorderly conduct.
I plan to start this campaign in three weeks on a saturday afternoon. If intrested, drop me a line.

Scott
scott.holst@us.army.mil


----------

